# HGH Peptide fragment 176-191 (5 MG)



## Cane (Apr 21, 2008)

Has anyone heard of this product?
It states:
This hGH peptide fragment is a modified form of amino acids 176-191 at the C-terminal region of the human growth hormone (hGH).

It has been shown that the fat-reducing effects of GH appear to be controlled by a small analog region of the C-terminus end of the GH molecule. This region consists of amino acids 176-191, thus the name. This peptide fragment works by mimicking the way natural hGH regulates fat metabolism but without the adverse effects on blood sugar or growth that is seen with unmodified hGH. Like unmodified GH, the HGH fragment 176-191 stimulates lipolysis and inhibits lipogenesis both en vivo/en vitro. Fragment 176-191 has shown no effect on growth or insulin resistance, unlike the full hGH molecule.

Many have shown great result in using this 176-191 fragment of the hGH peptide.

5 MG peptide comes with 10 ml sterile vial and bacteriostatic water for constitution.
This is a CEM product.

thanks for the help,
cane


----------



## johnnyut98 (Mar 15, 2009)

does anyone know how to mix and what cycle to use it


----------

